# 120 V OAV



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The VMvaporizer is a 120 volt model, but it may be a bit pricey for just a few hives.  
Here's a recent VM thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...body-Using-the-vmvaporizer-to-treat-for-mites

One solution is to buy an relatively inexpensive small battery, say a riding mower battery - about $30 - and use that as a buffer between your existing charger and the 12 volt vaporizer.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

They're pretty coy about what the price is. Up in the "If you have to ask ..." category?

The heat gun approach from Lega is interesting. I have a small heat gun I use for heat shrinkable tubing, around 350 W. Probably could make something with that and some plumbing parts, but I have permission from my wife to actually buy something this time.

But probably not in the "If you have to ask ..." category.

I have a couple of batteries knocking around. The solution is kinda sloppy, though. Some sort of easily-carried battery holder would be a slick accessory for the 12-V models. Smaller than a marine battery box, with a handle, and maybe a lighter socket.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

How about a 115ac to 12v dc transformer? 30 amp or better a quick google and I see them for sale, around 100.00 usd. You find them used in RV bone yards.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

A 30 A 12 V transformer would weigh as much or more than a lawn tractor battery, I suspect. The one in the guts of my big floor charger would be around that size.

I was just wondering if percolators are still sold. They are, as low as about $30. The heating elements on these are usually a small cup. Nobody is listing the power, but they're probably around 500W or more. I could knock the power down with a dimmer if they draw less than 600W. Above that, an industrial control or heavy duty dimmer would probably do it. A diode in series with the heater should drop power by 50%.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I use a lawn mower battery that's bit 2/3 rds the size of a typical car battery. My husband tied a rope around it to make a loose sling and I can easily carry that out to my apiary. I have a Varrox wand and I have treated a dozen hives in succession without draining the battery down past the 90% mark. That does the job for me, because by the time I've done that many I've usually lost my preferred temp window, anyway. So I just recharge it for the next day's effort, if I'm doing more hives at friends' yards. 

Enj.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I am guessing that a solder gun would heat up too slow to be able to fabricate something out of along the lines of what the guy does with the coffee heater element and copper pipe cap. I think the cheep solder guns are about 40 watts.
gww


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Electronics soldering irons are usually 25-50 W. Those are slow to heat up.

An old Weller soldering GUN might work. That's up in the 140 W range. The Weller gun is a 120V primary transformer with about a 3/4 turn secondary, two heavy studs on which one attaches a copper heating tip. Current through it will heat the copper to soldering temperature in about 2 seconds. They'll heat 12 AWG copper wire nicely, too. The model 8200 I used to own seems to be still on the market, and has two power settings, 100 and 140 W. They have a larger one that hits 260 W.

The trick would be to use heavy copper conductors to reach into the hive, then forge the copper down to make a short strip with a depression just large enough for a couple of grams of OA. Which would be what, half a teaspoon or less?

That could actually work! I wonder how reactive OA is with copper, though, and if I could do something comparable with stainless steel.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

It seems not long ago I seen a post in the many posts of OAV do it yourself rigs, someone posted pics of a unit made with a copper boiling plate wrapped around glow plugs. I've seen such used on youtube as well. Then there's the guys using copper pipe fittings to boil out the OA into the hives using a blow torch. I'd say it's a safe bet copper would be fine to use.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Jumper box usually has integral charger and lighter receptacles. If you plug it in while you work and only have the vaporizer heating 20 percent of the time or so (guessing) it probably is close to keeping up. $50 from Harbor Freight.
Bill


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Harbor freight, an awesome place to buy electrical gear, if you're a pyromaniac. Dangerous JUNK. First hand experience, here.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Try an submersion heater, the type used for heating coffee or tea in a coffee cup. Get the one that plugs into a wall for 110-115v usage, or get the 12v DC one for using with a battery. Here is a Youtube of a guy that made one up, takes a little tweaking with a vice and/or vice grips, and use a 3/4" copper cap for the OA bowl. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z_3RjvLT44

This guy did a good job of making his up, well worth the 12 minutes of video time to watch.


----------



## cobeek (Apr 14, 2015)

This will work with a 12v DC VarroVap. 

*HobbyKing 350w 25A Power Supply (100v~120v)*
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__17423__HobbyKing_350w_25A_Power_Supply_100v_120v _.html

*Power Cord (the hobby king power supply doesn't come with one)*
http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=7689

Put the vaporizer properly in the hive hooked up to the power supply. Run an extension cord to the barn from power supply. Plug in the extension cord at the barn for 3 mins. Unplug, wait 10 mins.

Everything in the cup will be vaporized and you are as far away from the hive as your barn/the extension cord can reach. The power supply does have an on/off switch but an extension cord gets you even further away from the vapors when you plug it in. You push the VarroVap a little trying to dose for 3 deeps, the cups too small but, but powering the vaporizer sufficiently is not a problem.

*For safety make sure to set a kitchen time for 3 mins so you don't forget  and torch your hive.* :no: Wear appropriate respirator just in case.:applause:


----------



## dakotabees (Feb 25, 2016)

Phoebee said:


> I apologize in advance for posting this. I'm absolutely sure there was a topic on this recently, but I can't find it here or in Diseases and Pests. I thought somebody said there were several sellers of 120 VAC oxalic acid vaporizers, and maybe even posted links. And I could have sworn that I found one on line last week, but now I'm coming up empty.
> 
> Maybe it was just a dream fueled by that overly sweet cheese cake?
> 
> We have the unusual advantage of a 120V outlet in the apiary. I could easily use a 12V model and my portable battery charger, but the charger is flat out at 10 amps (and overheats easily if run very long above 6 amps). Most of the better vaporizers are 150 W, which says the charger should be 12.5 amps minimum. I'd hate to have to roll out the floor charger.


dakotabees.com manufactures a 120 Volt Oxalic Acid Vaporizer


----------



## dakotabees (Feb 25, 2016)

dakotabees.com manufactures a 120 Volt Oxalic Acid Vaporizer


----------

